# G0101 with modifier 25?



## bdennis (Apr 30, 2010)

We have documentation from a year ago indicating when billing for G0101 and Q0091, use modifier 25 on G0101 for Medicare claims.  We are questioning if anyone knows if Medicare changed this to a modifier 59?  Our search for information on the CMS site did not indicate that any modifier is needed.  What is everyone seeing?  THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## raidaste (May 4, 2010)

When I code for the G0101, my providers are usually doing the Well exam and so I'll have the prevent e/m code, the G0101, Q0091 and 99212-99215 if they address any of the pt's chronic or acute illnesses and then I do the carve out when sending to MCR. I always add the modifier 25 to the reg e/m and the G0101. I've not had any trouble with these not paying.

Hope this helps


----------

